
A list of all the great engineers laid off. Help them land on their feet - wakahiu
https://parachutelist.com/
======
TrainedMonkey
> Where is this sourced from? - We rely on a combination of verified sources
> at companies, submissions/tips, tech blogs, as well as public lists.

If I am reading this right, some (most?) of these people might not even know
they are listed on this site? I am assuming all of the info is already
available since linked in profile is required, but this is still a bit creepy.

~~~
warent
I agree that it is weird if it's coming from a secondary source rather than
the engineer themselves. It's a violation of their privacy.

Getting data from public lists, blogs, etc seems perfectly fine.

~~~
kzrdude
It's an incredibly naive project. I can see that it probably has been done
with good intentions, and that's blindsided them.

All of the people in Berlin, Germany on the list can fly right off, probably a
GDPR violation to list them.

------
psychometry
Great tool if you're laid off and your name is first in the list according to
whatever arbitrary sorting function is being used here.

~~~
mandelbrotwurst
At a glance it looks like it's sorted first by layoff date descending, then
alphabetically on name.

~~~
ISL
<changes name to AAAAAISL>

~~~
fao_
Andrew Alexander Anthony Aadien Arthur?

edit: I know this is nonserious, but hell, if you wanted to do that and you
live in the UK, you only have to fill out a deed poll and get it signed by
someone :)

~~~
exdsq
Surely you mean Aadien Alexander Andrew Anthony Artur? ;)

~~~
fao_
Suddenly I'm getting a throwback to the "Aaron A Aaron" scene from Hot Fuzz

~~~
LucasBrandt
[https://youtu.be/pT6hEQ-ktNQ](https://youtu.be/pT6hEQ-ktNQ)

------
supernova87a
I'm more interested in tracking the companies that have laid off (and don't
have an ability to help hire individuals), so I'm just watching
[https://layoffs.fyi/](https://layoffs.fyi/) instead of this page. That is
more geared to following the trends in layoffs. If anyone knows other
compilations I'd be interested to know!

------
downerending
Could we also have a list of all the crappy engineers laid off? :-)

~~~
sicromoft
Anyone can add themself to the list, so those will be in there too. (:

------
ChrisMarshallNY
There's a lot of companies that won't come out of this, but some will, and
they'll be in the position of having to hire again.

I'm sure that a few companies may have tried some way to keep their furloughed
employees "close to the back door," so they can get them back, when things
open up, but a lot of companies will be in the position of having to start
over from scratch.

I saw an ad for a "Senior React Native" developer, in the SF area, for $25,000
-> $80,000.

Oof. Different world, indeed.

------
fao_
I get why it uses LinkedIn, but that's not something that represents my actual
CV or skill level. Most of the stuff I've done I don't really know (thanks to
their abysmal and dark-pattern-based UI) how to put it on there in the first
place.

~~~
komali2
I sympathize, because Linkedin's ui is SHIT, and I've worked on both sides of
it - recruiter and engineer. It sucks to search, it sucks to present yourself,
it rewards bad practice.

That being said, that's the game. If you can't get it done, someone else will
get hired through linkedin, and you won't. Linkedin is in my experience the
most popular way to find candidates when your application pipeline isn't
yielding the candidates you need.

~~~
albedoa
> That being said, that's the game. If you can't get it done, someone else
> will get hired through linkedin, and you won't.

But it's not the game here. Recruiters are being introduced to these
candidates outside of LinkedIn. The requirement to direct them back to
LinkedIn is self-imposed and arbitrary. It would have been a perfect
opportunity to allow submitters to choose a link that they feel best
represents them.

This is Rocket crowdsourcing data for their own use.

------
nhumrich
No location at all? Isnt that fairly important?

~~~
mawburn
It's on there. You have to scroll.

------
sicromoft
It's not a list of "great" engineers. It's just a list of engineers. Anyone
can add themself to the list.

------
samfisher83
Saw a bunch of Amazon layoffs. I know they regularly hire and fire people, but
this seems like a really shitty time to do that to people.

~~~
Aperocky
I saw 19/6563 and only 6 of them are software engineers.

I wouldn't say that is a bunch in this time, more like regular process.

~~~
amznthrowaway5
Yeah, 5-10% of the workforce is fired yearly at Amazon due to forced attrition
from stack ranking.

------
FartyMcFarter
Is there a list of companies that are still hiring (and haven't hugely slowed
down hiring like Google?).

~~~
hamandcheese
I started a job search just before shelter-in-place took hold. I think most
well-funded startups that aren’t obviously directly impacted are hiring as
usual, but that’s anecdotal and based on a pretty small sample size.

~~~
Consultant32452
My anecdata is a fortune 500 financial institution, DOJ, and DOD contractors.
Finance is in a hiring freeze, we dropped some contractors. DOJ and DOD
contractors looking for multiple candidates each.

------
jeffrallen
How very convenient that you can blacklist companies like Uber with a simple
click of a checkbox.

------
mywittyname
We're still hiring! I passed this link off to our head of talent acquisition.

